# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Putin's Speech with translation

## Sgt. Cold

This is pretty good for at least Intermediate Level. It has the English subtitles.
Part 1

----------


## Sgt. Cold

Part 2

----------


## Sgt. Cold

Part 3

----------

